# how did you come across STP?



## dirty_feet (Jan 30, 2009)

I've always wondered how people came to be on the website in the first place. Websearch, friends, one of the many random tags Matt writes everywhere he goes.... 

So how did you find STP? I remember the older site, it was about three or four years ago when I was living in VA and I had a friend of mine that traveled and always used to come visit/stay. I, of course, wanted to leave with him and so among a huge list of other things to look into, this website was one of them. So - that was the beginning of my love affair with STP.


----------



## bote (Jan 30, 2009)

i saw a post by mattpist on digihitch.com a fe years ago, checked it out but never signed up. I did so recently because it seemed there was a shortage of know-it-alls over here. Just trying to maintain balance, you know?


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jan 31, 2009)

I always wonder that too, how people end up on this website and especially traveling/squatting/dumpstering/etc in general. Me, I'd just moved to NYC after graduating high school and I was a Google fiend, trying to find anything and everything interesting in the City.. I'd heard somehow of C-Squat so I googled that and there ya go - brought me to this website, the old version where there were just a bunch o' traveling stories (where did those go, anyway? I'd like to read through them again).


----------



## Labea (Jan 31, 2009)

i traveled with a guy who referenced it, and upon being sent to alaska, i felt like maybe i could learn something, anything, from it, and feel still somewhat connected to the old days. if you've ever read the 1 1/2 year old thread about smoking in units, i was the naive and overly concerned girl bickering at him to make sure there wern't smoke detectors... haha...


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 31, 2009)

*"dmac66" turned me on to "StP".
We met on digihitch and he told me about StP and here meesah am now!(I only wish I'd have heard about StP earlier)...
*


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 31, 2009)

Fran's Hobo Page-- I got to see some pics on c. escape's flickr page, then I searched myspace and found Matt's STP page! Then I went back a few days later and saw some NEW links on Fran's Hobo Page to _some_ OTHER_guy's_ pictures and stories-- and then, right after I was looking at those, that son of a gun shows up here!!! :drinking:


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 31, 2009)

*Son of a gun?! LOL!
What's happening "Uncle Stinky"?*


Uncle Stinky said:


> Fran's Hobo Page-- I got to see some pics on c. escape's flickr page, then I searched myspace and found Matt's STP page! Then I went back a few days later and saw some NEW links on Fran's Hobo Page to _some_ OTHER_guy's_ pictures and stories-- and then, right after I was looking at those, that son of a gun shows up here!!! :drinking:


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL!!! 

:chug: (I'm gonna have just one more...)


----------



## compass (Jan 31, 2009)

Several years ago, as the seeds of discontent were beginning to sprout, as childhood dreams flooded my mind, and I began the arduous journey of returning to myself, I typed train hopping into a myspace search box, and discovered the Squat the Planet group. I read all the stories and information, but it was all just trapped in my head, it was just a pinpoint of light far off in the distance. After it got deleted, through the years, I've googled STP every now and then, browsed the various incarnations, but never got involved. Lately, it's helped me get through the tedium of daily life, until now, as the day of my liberation has finally arrived. Hopefully now I can help and inspire others, as many of you here have done for me.


----------



## dime (Jan 31, 2009)

someone told me about it a couple of years ago and i checked it out but never signed up till recently cause i see there are not elitests (i know i messed up the spelling) on here like digihitch.


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup, came here from digihitch,because of the "No practical freight hopping discussion" rule.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 31, 2009)

i was sick of digihitch :agreed:and had just spent a few hours running searches for other sites about trainhopping, found a link on one of the "hobo" sites and followed it here. told a couple of folks about it, and now they are here too!


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep! Thanks again "dmac66"!
Yep, with digihitch, I kept having to reread "EVERYTHING" to make sure I did not write anything that could be concidered illegal "train information".....Gee Whitiker!!!
What a place StP is too! The very first thing I do every morning after the coffee is brewed is turn on my PC and see who's posted new material and to see who's PM'ed me wanting to talk...(This StP website is "Outah Sight")!


dmac66 said:


> i was sick of digihitch :agreed:and had just spent a few hours running searches for other sites about trainhopping, found a link on one of the "hobo" sites and followed it here. told a couple of folks about it, and now they are here too!


----------



## Dmac (Jan 31, 2009)

yea, here a lot more people can benifit from your encyclopedic knowledge of rail lines, cetchout spots and general hobo lore. inbetween you, widerstand, ibrrhobo and a few others, all the lines seem pretty well covered!


----------



## Ravie (Jan 31, 2009)

found the link on digihitch.com. found digihitch probably from googling "hitchhiking"


----------



## Chro (Feb 1, 2009)

I was researching about squatting and lo and behold here I am.


----------



## stove (Feb 2, 2009)

Got turned on to StP from an Aussie friend while hanging out in Amsterdam talking about riding rails in Europe (her experience, I've got none).


----------



## Razor_ (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw a buton that my frend has. he got it from some one he knows.
i have to be on here late at nite becase my granma is sleeping.


----------



## macks (Feb 2, 2009)

veggieguy stayed at my house in eugene for a bit last year, turned me on to it.


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 2, 2009)

AHAHah - WOW!!! So it looks like web searches have mainly been the culprit, second to word of mouth. That's pretty awesome! We have a really special community and knowledge base here - the site is awesome - as we all know. Wider - you have quite the presence on this site - you would be the one that can't remember how you found out about it. Man...would it...could it be...myspace? Mwwwha ha ha haHAAA!!!!! No no - it's ok. We all know you're a holographic spawn Matt churned out to spread STP's message. The secret's out now. 

Ok ok - I'm off thread. Now - back to how it all began for everyone!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 3, 2009)

I try to mention it to traveling kids I run into here and there. (Dime?)

I think I happened to search something that brought some thread as a Google search result, and it happened to be one of a _very_ few sites I actually signed-up with to post and read on. (I can't even think of another forum I've signed-on to, or actually engage with, but I'm certainly glad I did it with StP.)


----------



## Dandeforeshadow (Feb 3, 2009)

Before I came to Oly I looked up the tree squats on google. I found this site through that, but I didn't join because I didn't find the information on finding the tree squats useful. I finally joined because I found all four of the tree squats and thought I would post how to get to it on here since I remembered this place (don't tell but I still haven't gotten my lazy ass up to actually go back down to the tree squats so I can write the directions as accurately as possible.)


----------



## syphilust (Feb 3, 2009)

several small woodland creatures invaded my house and exclaimed stp to be better than both peanuts and acorns


----------



## finn (Feb 3, 2009)

I honestly don't remember either, though I do remember the first time I met Matt at a barbeque at Cedar squat.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 3, 2009)

some forest orcs ramsacked my home & left stp logged in......


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 4, 2009)

syphilust said:


> several small woodland creatures invaded my house and exclaimed stp to be better than both peanuts and acorns



DAMN!!! They got Arrow and Katiehabits had Orcs come to her house - I just had a rabid band of foaming squirrels tea bag me in my sleep and poop in my pillow case and then when I woke up I caught Matt jerking off with them in a boxcar smearing "squattheplanet.com" all over the walls with their spooge. *shutter*


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 4, 2009)

That's taking destiny in your hands alright, and came across StP!!!


----------



## Angela (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the first time I wandered in here was when I put the words "wilderness squatting" into google awhile back. I really wish I'd found this a few years earlier but oh well, better late than never.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 4, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> someone came across sumthin' LOL...(pssst, i think d-feet has been eatin' bad peanut butter, shhh)




It's that speshul squirrel made stuff...!


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 4, 2009)

Peanut Butter, Ranch Dressing, Squirrel Spooge....really now - what's the difference?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2009)

I had planned to leave. picked a day, quit my job, empty my checking account, told no one but my best friend... so I spent the time before the kick off day sitting at the library hiding out and researching shit and thinking I might find a cool person to travel with or tips on cool places to go. ended up going alone after the person I thought about traveling with turned out to just be a total loser and the advice I got was good enough. i lived.

and that is how I found stp and I've been stuck ever since. even though i've been off the road for going on 2 years i still love this site cuz it keeps my in the loop and I can talk about stuff that the normal people around me give me funny looks for saying out loud.


----------



## Toddy (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm staying at a friends but i don't want to overstay my welcome. i googled portland squats.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 5, 2009)

who else woke up with it tattooed on their ass?


----------



## finn (Feb 5, 2009)

I remember now, I had a staph infection on my leg that read 'squattheplanet.com' but I still don't know how I got it!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 5, 2009)

so thats what all the itching was about....


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 10, 2009)

dirty_feet said:


> DAMN!!! They got Arrow and Katiehabits had Orcs come to her house - I just had a rabid band of foaming squirrels tea bag me in my sleep and poop in my pillow case and then when I woke up I caught Matt jerking off with them in a boxcar smearing "squattheplanet.com" all over the walls with their spooge. *shutter*



well actually one was a squirrel one an orc & the other some other small smelly woodland animal. *Syphilis* and i had the same interaction with these creatures she just puke in the tub while they were here & then demanded we all watch "the last unicorn" before they left. i had the flu & can recall all events in those days except the first where my fever dreams where still prominent. sorry syphilis....


----------



## Clean (Jun 10, 2009)

Tagged on the wall in the bathroom of the Iron Rail NOLA


----------



## RnJ (Jun 10, 2009)

suggested by a friend.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 10, 2009)

I found it about a year ago looking for stuff to do in Richmond. Rediscovered it a few months ago via digihitch.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 12, 2009)

I found it last summer when I was grounded and got into researching 'Catching out' and 'Dumpster Diving'
Signed up sometime after browsing and trying to get a little more knowledge about the place. Been here ever since reading, plotting, learning and just enjoying it.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 12, 2009)

I was getting sick of roaddawgz and their lack of posting any new stories, so like everyone else, I decided to rely on Google to show me something better. I've only been a part of this site for less than a week and I'm basically addicted.


----------



## moe (Jun 12, 2009)

i was an angry 15 year old punk with dreams of running away from home to a land far far away. i sat my ass down in fron t of the computer, looking for 'squathouses' in the city, and yes i did type that in the google search box (squathouse in chicago) (i was so naive and clueless and high at the time). now here i am!!
shit changed im not that angry, and i know what im dealing with. but i just check in here to read about these interesting stories, and hopefully meet interesting new people.=D


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 15, 2009)

I heard about STP from Mr. Pist in the Roseville yard.


----------



## panik (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't really remember if it was the first I'd heard of it or not but I saw "squattheplanet.com" written...somewhere. but I think that was before there was a message board on here? I discovered that semi-recently... though the only time I really come on here is when I'm in Ohio visiting family as I don't generally have lots of access to the internet!
Now that I think about it, I probably came across it through friends I had in baltimore or somethin' via THE SPACE. I don't know...because I feel like I saw this website some years ago before I even started traveling and stuff. whatever!


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 25, 2009)

madewithpaint said:


> I was getting sick of roaddawgz and their lack of posting any new stories, so like everyone else, I decided to rely on Google to show me something better. I've only been a part of this site for less than a week and I'm basically addicted.



Roaddawgz. The zine out of SF? At the anarchist book fair they gave me a bunch of shit and I found it pretty unsatisfactory. 


Someone told me about StP and I figured it was probably choked with anarchist kids asking questions about how to ride and overly idealizing it. (i.e "the sound of a train humping....it's so beautiful." I actually heard a kid say that at a party once and he wasn't joking). But I checked out some more posts and this shit's turned out to be pretty right on. Good way for me to pass the time while I'm here and not able to leave for a bit.


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 25, 2009)

I had heard about StP a year ago and thought it was a bunch of shit (from skimming through a post over someone elses shoulder.), but never really checked into it until recently. Found that it's a good source for may things and way to re-connect with people.


----------

